

Death by Internet - astine
http://go.theregister.com/feed/www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/20/social_networking_heath_threats/

======
endtime
_A study published in Biologist, the journal of the British Institute of
Biology, details...how the lack of real-world social interaction can increase
your susceptibility to cancer, dementia, heart disease, diabetes, influenza,
rheumatoid arthritis, lupus - even the common cold._

When I read this at the top, I thought to myself, "Wow, I wonder how they
showed that! Especially since one would think that isolation would, at least,
decrease exposure to flu and cold viruses. I better scroll down and find out."

Then I scrolled down, and:

 _Other studies have proven that social isolation reduces the effectiveness of
tumor-fighting cytokines. Sigman cites a number of studies that have shown
that socially active women with breast and ovarian cancer produce more and
more-effective tumor-fighters, including the charmingly named Natural Killer
cells._

Sigh. Correlation != causation.

 _It gets worse. Women with fewer social relationships experience strokes at
more than twice the rate of those with more social relationships, and those
with smaller social networks have narrower arteries - approximately one-third
narrower, to be specific._

No, it stays the same. Correlation is still not causation.

 _Real-world friendships help prevent heart attacks._

They don't even offer justification for this one.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
> Correlation != causation

You obviously haven't read any of the source research. What point are you
trying to make?

~~~
endtime
My point is that the article is poorly written. If there's real science
backing up the article's points, great, but it sure doesn't give that
impression. I don't have time to go off reading papers every time I read a bad
article.

------
CalmQuiet
TheRegister = Mainstream Media

=> Link Bait Headlines

Of course _anything_ can be overdone. Generalizations included.

You really need to look at individual situations. Consider one "Osama bin
Laden": I'm betting on (and he's banking on) social isolation hugely
_extending_ his life expectancy.

~~~
Tichy
I doubt that Osama bin Laden is socially isolated. Wouldn't he be surrounded
by his "minions"?

~~~
dmpayton
I think "socially isolated" => "isolated from society at large" which is, in
this case, spot on.

~~~
Tichy
I thought the health risks are associated with not being face to face with
other people, not with society at large.

